

Top 10 Most Annoying Facebook Status Updates From My Silicon Valley Friends - arst829
http://hiad.am/2011/07/top-10-most-annoying-facebook-status-updates-from-my-silicon-valley-friends/

======
lojack
Translation: I have a lot of friends who run startups in Silicon Valley and am
very important because of that.

------
sbov
Just because you're a nerd, doesn't mean you aren't a douchebag. Most of my
friends are in startups and they don't pull any of that crap, except when one
actually sold their company (and why wouldn't they share that?)

------
emp_
Loved it. Everyone needs a sanity check from time to time.

